# Going to Norway! RUPES Detailing Seminar!



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Going to Norway! RUPES Detailing Seminar!*

*Exciting news!*

Yancy Martinez and myself are heading to Norway for the RUPES Norway Detailing Seminar - February 26th, 27th & 28th






It's an honor to be asked to be one of the guest speakers at the 1st European BigFoot Seminar! I will also be signing copies of my new book, The RUPES BigFoot Paint Polishing System.

****NEW RUPES Paperback Book*** *

How to use the RUPES BigFoot Paint Polishing System
for Production Detailing and Show Car Detailing










Yancy Martinez, our Creative Director and the man behind all the amazing video work produced here at Autogeek will also be going along to capture this event on video!










This will be an exciting and fun trip and a big change in weather from wearing shorts and t-shirts year around here in *sunny* Stuart, Florida.

For more information....

*RUPES BigFoot Event!*

Looking forward to meeting forum and Facebook friends that will be attending this event.

:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

See you there!


----------

